# casselton reservoir



## nate_dogg

Has anybody ever fished the Casselton Reservoir with any success?

I just started a new job in Casselton and thought of doing some casting on my lunch break.


----------



## NDhunter7

I saw some pike in there with my aqua view last winter while i was ice fishing.


----------



## Maverick

The Res. is not a bad place for panfish. It did winter kill 2 winters ago so the fish will be small. I hear it is loaded with exotic fish as well. Perch, pike, sunnies and crappies are the only thing I have seen caught in there.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

If you check the ND G&F stocking reports that place should just be loaded with eater-size and larger Northerns. There have also been a lot of adult yellow perch and some LMs stocked there as well.

That being said, I have had absolutely no luck on anything other than crappies and sunnies. I have a few friends that have gotten some nice Pike while ice fishing, but nothing in the summer. The two times I've tried this year have been luckless. I plan onto trying different points and presentations, but getting frustrated. Minnows and lindys, nothing; spoons and cranks, nothing. If anyone has had anything this year please share the knowledge!


----------



## Maverick

Here is the secret to the Res. The fish don't bit till 1/2 hours before sun up till 1/2 hour after. Then 1/2 hour before sun down till 1/2 hour after. Seriously!!!! I have fished it quit a bit and have found that pattern to be true. Northside in the morning, infront of the dock at night! The rest of the time you might as well go for a walk.


----------



## nate_dogg

talked to some friends who have been out and also had no luck with cranks or jigs. :huh:

anybody know how deep the res is?


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Maverick said:


> Here is the secret to the Res. .


Mav, thanks for the advice, I hope I can put it to work this week. It's always nice when someone shares a good strategy on here, we all have the same goal, and that's having a good time in the outdoors.


----------



## nate_dogg

so what your saying is, i'm wasting my time by going on my lunch break.

any other places within 10 minutes of Casselton?

these weddings and graduations are seriously cutting into my fishing time and i need to make it up during the week.


----------



## MossyMO

Brewer is just north of Casselton, more than 15 minutes though.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Brewer also has a good LM bite going on right now, and plenty of shore access if you don't time to launch a boat.


----------



## nate_dogg

i might try brewer after work. don't think i would have time with only an hour for lunch.

thanks for the help.

any rivers or streams that are decent? i know the maple is close, anything come out of there that anybody knows of?


----------



## MossyMO

I have never fished Maple, but I believe it has everything Buffalo, Sheyenne and the Red have......


----------



## jeffinwestfargo

My buddy and I fished there just this past Sunday and got frustrated after trying every lure in our tackle box casting off both the north and south fishing piers and along the shore in other spots between 2-5pm. The only thing we caught when getting desperate with nightcrawlers bobber fishing were tiny smallmouth bass and sunfish. However, there were three guys fishing the east side of the lake casting less than 10 yards off shore at the same time we were there with nightcrawlers and slip bobbers, and caught a ton of NICE size crappies, bass, and sunfish. Maybe that is the spot? Good luck!


----------

